# Jig score if you're looking



## Wood Butcher (Feb 13, 2013)

I received this email from Highland Woodworking and thought it interesting.  Several jigs for pen making and related stuff.
WB

Jig Contest Gallery


----------



## nava1uni (Feb 13, 2013)

Some very interesting jigs.


----------



## Kelvin k (Jan 19, 2014)

*great*

lots of great jigs, thanks for posting.


www.afwoodart.com


----------



## Priusjames (Mar 7, 2014)

Nice page of jigs, thanks for sharing


----------

